# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Как правильно удалить Windows XP?

## grom.acc

Везде есть информация как установить Windows, а вот как его удалить? Я столкнулась с тем , что при переустановке по верх старой ОС, новая не устанавливается, как удалить вручную?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bratez

*FORMAT C:*
Я не шучу. Устанавливать ОС лучше всего на абсолютно пустой диск.

----------


## sergey888

> *FORMAT C:*
> Я не шучу. Устанавливать ОС лучше всего на абсолютно пустой диск.


Вопервых винда может находится и не на диске C:, вовторых ты не обьяснил человеку как это конкретно сделать *FORMAT* 
Лучше и проще всего форматировать диск во время установки новой винды, оно предложит такую опцию в начале установки. Правда не знаю будет ли эта функция если устанавливать винду из под винды, я всегда начинаю установку при перезагрузке компа.

----------


## XP user

> Лучше и проще всего форматировать диск во время установки новой винды, оно предложит такую опцию в начале установки. Правда не знаю будет ли эта функция если устанавливать винду из под винды, я всегда начинаю установку при перезагрузке компа.


Надо с перезагрузкой (на некоторых компах надо даже выключить и потом включить комп заново когда вы уже вставили установочный диск). 

Если ничего не происходит, и комп всё равно грузится в Windows как всегда, то тогда надо проверить в BIOS, является ли CDRom/DVD первое устройство к которому комп обращается. В BIOS можно попасть если до загрузки Windows успеть повторно нажать del. На некоторых компьютерах это может быть другая кнопка (F1, F2, или Esc). Если CDRom не первое устройство - поставить его первым. 'Save Settings and Exit'? Y/N. Нажимаем 'Y' и выходим из BIOS.

Ещё перед загрузкой Windows будет сообщение 'Press any key to boot from disc' ('Нажмите любую кнопку для загрузки с диска').  Нажимаем, конечно. Остальное уже автоматически. Программа вам скажет, где уже находится ОС. Вы выберите именно этот раздел и потом будет предложение формат. Потом начинается установка...

Paul

----------


## grom.acc

Уточним вопрос, каксделать диск С абсолютно чистым? Я однажды делала удаление, нажимала F8 до загрузки, выбирала какие то папки, нажимала dellit и все это удалялось. И только после этого устанавливала с диска ОС, но это было давно и под руководством опытного человека. Вот именно о таком удалении и идет речь. Может кто нибудь раскажет поподробнее как это делать?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Уточним вопрос, каксделать диск С абсолютно чистым?


p2u все очень подробно рассказал: Вставляете диск с какой-нибудь операционкой, перегружаете ПК, 



> Ещё перед загрузкой Windows будет сообщение 'Press any key to boot from disc' ('Нажмите любую кнопку для загрузки с диска'). Нажимаем, конечно.


когда нажали - попадаем после проверки железа в управление разделами. Удаляем все разделы - диск после этого девственно чист.
Инструкция из Ричмонда: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/896526

----------


## SDA

Создание разделов и форматирование жесткого диска в Windows XP
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313348/

----------

